# Another boiler replacement



## PiedmontRadiant (Jul 27, 2012)

This will be a day to day diary of our boiler replacement we started Wed. Old boiler was 450,000 BTU's. It was over double the size needed for the load of the house. Someone back in the 50's or early 60's got really carried away. It was an 8 section boiler. Total scrap weight was 1,930 pounds. We were a stinking 70 pounds short of a ton. 










Sorry about quality of these first pics.









This is as far as we got day 1. Old boiler out of the basement and loaded up. Piping dismantled to point where we will make new connections. Wall built for new boiler and boiler mounted. Gas water heater gone and a temporary elec water heater I use for a loaner connected until we can pipe up the new indirect water heater.









This is our one pic for today's work. We were there a little over a half day. About 5 hours I guess. Flue and combustion air installed, hydraulic seperator (low loss header) piped up and the supply reconnected.









Probably back next Wed to start piping returns. I'll take more pics and add them then.

After removing that old boiler I need a relaxing weekend. I still ache.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

WTF ... You not done yet???????


----------



## PiedmontRadiant (Jul 27, 2012)

*ya, I know*

I'm old and slow !!! :wheelchair:

I kept tripping on my old geezer beard. Need to trim that thing.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Are you redoing the rads? if not what made you choose a wall hung boiler?


----------



## PiedmontRadiant (Jul 27, 2012)

*What do you mean redo?*

The modulating boiler is perfect for cast iron rads. They put out great heat at low temps when the boiler is operating at the ranges of outdoor reset. We are installing thermostatic radiator valves on all the rads but doing nothing else.

Maybe I'm not understanding what you mean by redoing the rads.

Sorry

Jeff


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

PiedmontRadiant said:


> The modulating boiler is perfect for cast iron rads. They put out great heat at low temps when the boiler is operating at the ranges of outdoor reset. We are installing thermostatic radiator valves on all the rads but doing nothing else.
> 
> Maybe I'm not understanding what you mean by redoing the rads.
> 
> ...


TRV's!

I was wondering how you planned on balancing that old gravity system.


----------



## PiedmontRadiant (Jul 27, 2012)

*Obviously at one time*

it was gravity. The boiler we removed had circs on it. But since we have no history of how well, or bad, the old system worked we went to TRV's. This house had been empty for 2 years so we have no one to ask any history nor could we acquire any fuel usage data from the gas company.

Jeff


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

PiedmontRadiant said:


> The modulating boiler is perfect for cast iron rads. They put out great heat at low temps when the boiler is operating at the ranges of outdoor reset. We are installing thermostatic radiator valves on all the rads but doing nothing else.
> 
> Maybe I'm not understanding what you mean by redoing the rads.
> 
> ...


I was wondering because extra cost of the a wall hung boiler vs conventional, knowing that for most of the heating season the system would be running over 140f, thus not getting your efficiency savings. Not to mention the extra maintance.


----------



## PiedmontRadiant (Jul 27, 2012)

*With cast iron*

rads most of the season the system would be running under 140. (Remember I'm in Virginia). And extra cost or maintenance doesn't enter into what we do. We only do higher end work. In the last 5 years I bet I have installed 2 or 3 conventional floor standing cast iron boilers. And since I am about the only person any where near me that sells or services Viessmann I am gauranteed future work and service.

Jeff


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Aww, yes Virginia. Big difference from Edmonton. 

I have been seeing other companies in Edmonton installing condensing boilers in buildings that have a design temp of 180F.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Catlin987987 said:


> I was wondering because extra cost of the a wall hung boiler vs conventional, knowing that for most of the heating season the system would be running over 140f, thus not getting your efficiency savings. Not to mention the extra maintance.


 Cast iron boiler with that much of water volume in gravity system will required thermostaic 3 way valve to keep boiler temps at 140 degrees... now with the wall hung.. you can go lower and still achieves energy saving without comfort loss, all depending on the building/housing envelope.. 
Simple way of thinking.. the lower the emitter masses, ( fin tubes, etc) the higher the temps ... the higher masses, ( concrete, cast iron, etc) the lower temps you need.


----------



## PiedmontRadiant (Jul 27, 2012)

*Another day on the job*

Finally got back today. Got a lot of the piping done and started wiring everything. Outdoor sensor installed. Delivered the indirect water heater and got it into the basement. We'll start installing that next trip next week.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Been working a while on these ones! two non condensing boilers! :blink:


----------

